# Gotta be done - any neat Turkey jokes?



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Any 'new' turkey jokes around this year? I haven't been home for a while!

What do turkeys like to eat on Thanksgiving?
Nothing, they're already stuffed.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok....here goes - (they're not mine - I highjacked them!)

If April showers bring May flowers, what do May flowers bring?
Pilgrims!

Why do turkeys always go, "gobble, gobble"?
Because they never learned good table manners!

What key has legs and can't open doors?
A turkey!

What happened when the turkey got into a fight?
He got the stuffing knocked out of him!



Knock Knock
Who's there?
Waddle
Waddle who?
Waddle I do if you don’t open the door?

What did the Turkey say before it was roasted?
Boy, I'm stuffed!

Why did the police arrest the turkey?
They suspected it of foul play!

Which side of the turkey has the most feathers?
The outside!

Can a turkey jump higher than the Empire State Building?
Yes. A building can't jump at all!

Why did the turkey cross the road?
It was the chicken's day off!

What’s the key to a great Thanksgiving dinner?
The TurKey!

What sound does a space turkey make?
Hubble, Hubble, Hubble!

What’s the best dance to do on Thanksgiving?
The turkey trot!

How do you keep a turkey in suspense?
I’ll let you know next week!

Why can’t you take a turkey to Church?
Because they use such fowl language!

Why did the turkey play drums in his band?
Because he already had drumsticks!

Who is not hungry at Thanksgiving?
The turkey, because he’s already stuffed!

What did the turkey say to the turkey hunter?
“Quack, quack, quack!”

What’s blue and covered with feathers?
A turkey holding its breath!

How do you send a turkey through the mail?
Bird class mail!

Why didn’t the turkey eat dessert?
He was already stuffed!

What do you get it you cross a turkey with an octopus?
Enough drumsticks for Thanksgiving!

What are the feathers on a turkey’s wings called?
Turkey feathers!

Why did the turkey sit on the tomahawk?
To try to hatchet!

What’s the best way to stuff a turkey?
Serve him lots of pizza and ice cream!

If the Pilgrims were alive today what would they be most famous for?
Their age!

What type of music did the Pilgrims like?
Plymouth Rock!

Why did the Pilgrims eat turkey at Thanksgiving?
Because they couldn’t fit the moose in the oven!

How did the Mayflower show that it liked America?
It hugged the shore!

When the Pilgrims landed, where did they stand?
On their feet!

When did the Pilgrims first say “God bless America”?
When they first heard America sneeze!

Why did Johnny get such low grades after Thanksgiving?
Because everything is marked down after the holidays!

Where did the first corn come from?
The stalk brought it!

What’s the best thing to put into pumpkin pie?
Your teeth!

What vegetables would you like with your Thanksgiving dinner?
Beets me!

Should you have your whole family for Thanksgiving dinner?
No, you should just have the turkey!

What smells the best at a Thanksgiving dinner?
Your nose!

What always comes at the end of Thanksgiving?
The letter G!

When does Christmas come before Thanksgiving?
In the dictionary!

Hope you got at least one giggle out of these 

DC


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Man! you really went into overdrive!!:lol:


----------

